# New series of Screenwipe!



## Santino (Nov 10, 2008)

Next Tuesday on BBC4 at some time or other. 10.30 I think.


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 10, 2008)

cannot wait ffs.


----------



## killer b (Nov 10, 2008)

excellent news.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Nov 10, 2008)

Ah good, I will be watching it on t'iplayer as I can't get BBC4 at the moment. Marvellous


----------



## exleper (Nov 10, 2008)

about bloody time, I've been gagging for Mr Brooker's take on some of the shit telly we've had recently.


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 10, 2008)

exleper said:


> about bloody time, I've been gagging for Mr Brooker's take on some of the shit telly we've had recently.



yeah, did you see that shite zombie/big brother thing...


----------



## Maggot (Nov 11, 2008)

So a week tonight?


----------



## poului (Nov 12, 2008)

joustmaster said:


> yeah, did you see that shite zombie/big brother thing...




Yeah I was just thinking that!


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 12, 2008)

joustmaster said:


> yeah, did you see that shite zombie/big brother thing...



wtf


----------



## poului (Nov 12, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> wtf




Oh come on, the more you think about it the more pointless it blatantly was.


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 12, 2008)

poului said:


> Oh come on, the more you think about it the more pointless it blatantly was.



what do you mean 'pointless'?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 12, 2008)

It was a fine programme


----------



## poului (Nov 12, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> what do you mean 'pointless'?




Well it was just pure pastiche, wasn't it? Given the setting, it had every opportunity to add something new to the genre and instead we got a series of gory set-pieces and Romero references.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 12, 2008)

So creative genius, what do you think CB could have done to add to or innovate the zombie genre?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 12, 2008)

It was just a bit of fun


----------



## poului (Nov 12, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> So creative genius, what do you think CB could have done to add to or innovate the zombie genre?




put a different spin on it, mr smart-arse.


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 12, 2008)

poului said:


> Yeah I was just thinking that!


oh, i was joking, i really liked it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 12, 2008)

poului said:


> put a different spin on it, mr smart-arse.


Well it did with the BB angle


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 12, 2008)

yeah i wanted flying zombies


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 12, 2008)

poului said:


> put a different spin on it, mr smart-arse.



What would you suggest? What, other than BB, would be a good spin on the zombie film?


----------



## Sadken (Nov 12, 2008)

Great news received with trepidation.  His Guardian column has been displaying signs of having dropped off recently, hopefully cos he was focusing on this and Dead thingy.


----------



## Sadken (Nov 12, 2008)

The Deadjamacallit has been hailed as being one of the best pieces of tv ever and gets rave reviews from zombie fans around the world, who've downloaded it.  I'd say it was an unmitigated success.


----------



## fogbat (Nov 12, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> What would you suggest? What, other than BB, would be a good spin on the zombie film?



Zombies with lasers, obviously.

Shooting out of their eyes.

Also, the zombies are superintelligent and can shapeshift into dolphins.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 12, 2008)

Sadken said:


> The Deadjamacallit has been hailed as being one of the best pieces of tv ever and gets rave reviews from zombie fans around the world, who've downloaded it.  I'd say it was an unmitigated success.



The online Zombie game, Urban Dead, have made a special Borehamwood location for a time limited 'Find the Diary Room' game...


----------



## poului (Nov 12, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> Well it did with the BB angle



Which they could have developed a _lot_ more, but instead they just fell back into a standard zombie fare with a BB set design. So fucking what?


----------



## Sadken (Nov 12, 2008)

Proper wish you hadn't told me that game exists.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 12, 2008)

That BB/zombie thing was pants imo.

Screenwipe is what he does best for real.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 12, 2008)

poului said:


> Which they could have developed a _lot_ more, but instead they just fell back into a standard zombie fare with a BB set design. So fucking what?


It was a worthy addition to the zombie cannon - tense and gory


----------



## poului (Nov 12, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> tense and gory




wow, haven't had that effect from a zombie film before!


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 12, 2008)

poului said:


> wow, haven't had that effect from a zombie film before!



yeah you're so right. he should've turned the genre right on it's head and made it boring and fluffy and romantic like flowers.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 12, 2008)

poului said:


> wow, haven't had that effect from a zombie film before!


I don't get what you're trying to say - zombie films should be gory and suspenseful and this TV programme was too - as I said, a successful and worthy addition to the canon - so what's your problem with it?


----------



## poului (Nov 12, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> yeah you're so right. he should've turned the genre right on it's head and made it boring and fluffy and romantic like flowers.



Oh fuck off. You know that wasn't what I was suggesting. It's all very well making another installment of a well-known franchise but it isn't too much to ask them to do something _new_ with it.




Left Turn Clyde said:


> I don't get what you're trying to say - zombie films should be gory and suspenseful and this TV programme was too - as I said, a successful and worthy addition to the canon - so what's your problem with it?



Each Romero film added a new dimension to the zombie franchise, that's what made them so great. This show didn't add anything.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 12, 2008)

It's not a Romero film though
It didn't _need_ to add anything, it just needed to be a fun ride, which it certainly was


----------



## poului (Nov 12, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> It's not a Romero film though
> It didn't _need_ to add anything, it just needed to be a fun ride, which it certainly was




You're the only who's suggesting what a zombie film 'needs' to be. It certainly needed some more in it to excite me.

Alright?


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 12, 2008)

> Oh fuck off. You know that wasn't what I was suggesting. It's all very well making another installment of a well-known franchise but it isn't too much to ask them to do something new with it.



Well since you've singularly failed to provide even one so far, it clearly is a big ask.

I've got one - copulating zombies that breed ultra quick.


----------



## fogbat (Nov 12, 2008)

Will nobody consider my laserzombies idea?


----------



## poului (Nov 12, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> Well since you've singularly failed to provide even one so far, it clearly is a big ask.



The onus isn't on me to come up with an idea on the spot, you stupid prick. That's not the nature of criticism.


----------



## Santino (Nov 12, 2008)

tiger zombies


----------



## AndrewNumLock (Nov 12, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> I don't get what you're trying to say - zombie films should be gory and suspenseful and this TV programme was too - as I said, a successful and worthy addition to the canon - so what's your problem with it?



Yeah, exactly. And don't forget that there's a shitload of horror films which aren't tense and gory (well, tense anyway), and making something suspensful and involving like Dead Set isn't as easy as it looks.


----------



## 8den (Nov 12, 2008)

poului said:


> Oh fuck off. You know that wasn't what I was suggesting. It's all very well making another installment of a well-known franchise but it isn't too much to ask them to do something _new_ with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Land of the Dead and Diary of the Dead were fucking dire, Diary which I just saw wasn't fit to tie deadset's showlaces.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Nov 12, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> Well since you've singularly failed to provide even one so far, it clearly is a big ask.
> 
> I've got one - copulating zombies that breed ultra quick.



Peter Jackson's Brain Dead?


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 12, 2008)

fogbat said:


> Will nobody consider my laserzombies idea?



have you seen the video for Bright Eyes by Bonnie Tyler?

It has zombies wiht lazer eyes.


----------



## Augie March (Nov 12, 2008)

poului said:


> Each Romero film added a new dimension to the zombie franchise, that's what made them so great. This show didn't add anything.



It added a zombie Davina. I've never seen that in any Romero film.


----------



## Iguana (Nov 13, 2008)

Augie March said:


> It added a zombie Davina. I've never seen that in any Romero film.



Did anyone in a Romero film have explosive diarrhea in a wastepaper bin while trapped in a small room with a disgusted, dim, young Scottish woman?


----------



## isitme (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm bored of Charlie Brooker


----------



## fogbat (Nov 13, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> have you seen the video for Bright Eyes by Bonnie Tyler?
> 
> It has zombies wiht lazer eyes.



Damnit! 

Will I ever come up with an idea that Bonnie Tyler doesn't steal, then travel back in time to use?


----------



## Santino (Nov 13, 2008)

isitme said:


> I'm bored of Charlie Brooker


He's never even heard of you.


----------



## AndrewNumLock (Nov 17, 2008)

T minus one day.


----------



## mrsfran (Nov 18, 2008)

It's on tonight! Yay!

I emailed Charlie Brooker last week. He hasn't replied


----------



## Maggot (Nov 18, 2008)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 18, 2008)

Tommorows iplayer is my friend.


----------



## mincepie (Nov 18, 2008)

Can't wait either. For those of you who have no idea what it;s all about -Youtube


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Nov 18, 2008)

sky plussed this bad boy.  Will probably watch as well.  

Anyone got the DVD of Dead Set, BTW?  I am feeling a tad let down....


----------



## insomnia (Nov 18, 2008)

Smallville(dunno why but i love this prog)  or Brooker?....why am i so tight and don't get a PVR


----------



## spoone (Nov 18, 2008)

great, i love screenwipe. (although the only way i could find of watching it online was via 3 part episodes on youtube )


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 18, 2008)

insomnia said:


> Smallville(dunno why but i love this prog)  or Brooker?....why am i so tight and don't get a PVR



Both - watch Brooker at 12


----------



## isitme (Nov 18, 2008)

A good twist on zombie films would be if the virus could be transmitted by birds or dogs


----------



## ajk (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## insomnia (Nov 18, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> Both - watch Brooker at 12



You legend, time to get another spliff ready


----------



## isitme (Nov 18, 2008)

ajk said:


>



i meant with the virus as a focus rather than the animals being the villains


----------



## insomnia (Nov 18, 2008)

A sci-fi before it at 11 Random Quest  from Triffids bloke, i'm gonna watch, just a heads up.


----------



## exleper (Nov 18, 2008)

We're five minutes in and already I'm laughing out loud and gasping with relief that somone on telly thinks similarly to me.

God I've missed Charlie Brooker.


----------



## insomnia (Nov 18, 2008)

I gave in Smallville was shit tonight, CB was great but i hate him, he has the TV show i created albeit in my head.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 18, 2008)

missed it,, Will download it tomorrow


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Nov 18, 2008)

fucking quality


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 18, 2008)

good show


----------



## fogbat (Nov 19, 2008)

Excellent work. 

He even got some social commentary in there, among the dick jokes 

Incidentally, I think Paul Ross's Big Black Book of Horror could become the best stoned viewing, ever.


----------



## girasol (Nov 19, 2008)

I feel asleep half-way through it (as the Night Nurse kicked in) but the bit about the Brand-Ross 'scandal' was very good.


----------



## exleper (Nov 19, 2008)

absolutely spot on I thought - he managed to simultaneously insult daily mail readers, and newspapers in general, and insult russell brand in tow.

i fucking love brooker.


----------



## Tank Girl (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm so glad screenwipe's back 



Jon-of-arc said:


> Anyone got the DVD of Dead Set, BTW?  I am feeling a tad let down....



oh no, what's disappointing about it?


----------



## Griff (Nov 19, 2008)

"No, you're a cunt!" 

Good stuff.


----------



## fogbat (Nov 19, 2008)

He's so back on form - at the end of the programme, I just leant back and felt glad to have kept the Brooker faith.


----------



## isitme (Nov 19, 2008)

Griff said:


> "No, you're a cunt!"
> 
> Good stuff.



that is the basis of all his jokes


----------



## Griff (Nov 19, 2008)

isitme said:


> that is the basis of all his jokes



Well I thought he was correct about the bloke off Brittannia High.


----------



## isitme (Nov 19, 2008)

Griff said:


> Well I thought he was correct about the bloke off Brittannia High.



oh i think hes funny

but he does just sit about calling everyone on tv a cunt

it's win-win


----------



## fogbat (Nov 19, 2008)

Pissweasel is an excellent term, also.


----------



## Santino (Nov 19, 2008)

Programme is too short!


----------



## Sadken (Nov 19, 2008)

Good show, back on form.


----------



## poului (Nov 19, 2008)

*e46tudgc6*

Loved Tim Key's 'poem'.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Nov 19, 2008)

A counter-ofcom system for non-offended viewers to counteract the moral hysteria whipped up by the scumbag media? I like the idea of that.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Nov 19, 2008)

Loved it!


----------



## Dravinian (Nov 19, 2008)

I didn't bother watching that shit based on BB and zombies.

I did however watch Screenwipe, which is consistently excellent.

First 3mins in and I have already laughed heartily and agreed completely.

His piece on the newspapers was totally spot on.

"....no he's a cunt"  .......oh fuck my sides hurt now.


----------



## Iguana (Nov 19, 2008)

I thought it was a bit of a mixed bag.  I thought the poem was boring and Tarbuck's bit was odd, the Paul Ross stuff went on a little bit too long.  But it was all worth it for the toilet paper song.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 19, 2008)

isitme said:


> oh i think hes funny
> 
> but he does just sit about calling everyone on tv a cunt
> 
> it's win-win


everyone on tv _is _a cunt.


----------



## Epico (Nov 19, 2008)

Jeff Robinson said:


> A counter-ofcom system for non-offended viewers to counteract the moral hysteria whipped up by the scumbag media? I like the idea of that.



Definately. It's always annoyed me that millions of people can watch/hear/see something - and yet if a stupidly low number of people complain - it can be pulled.

Brooker is ace.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Nov 19, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> I'm so glad screenwipe's back
> 
> 
> 
> oh no, what's disappointing about it?



Oh, nothing really.  Just didn't stand up to such an immediate re-watch and also the extras are a tad poo.  imo.


----------



## elevendayempire (Nov 19, 2008)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/mediamonkeyblog/2008/nov/19/theguardian-digitalmedia

Tee-hee.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 19, 2008)

Iguana said:


> I thought it was a bit of a mixed bag.  I thought the poem was boring and Tarbuck's bit was odd, the Paul Ross stuff went on a little bit too long.  But it was all worth it for the toilet paper song.



I agree. Thie 'first half' was great, zingy, then far too much poem, Ross and Tarbuck. Very uneven. 

I like the props


----------



## fogbat (Nov 19, 2008)

Anyone else tempted to write to ofcom to complain about the end credits?


----------



## belboid (Nov 19, 2008)

damned good - except for him seemingly thinking that the Brand/Ross thing was on the telly


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Nov 19, 2008)

that was a bit laboured admittedly, but it did get the point across quite well


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 19, 2008)

That Paul Ross thing Britannia High looks like a veritable shitfest might be worth having a looksy at it for a few mins for a laff.


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 19, 2008)

http://www.broadcastnow.co.uk/ratings/news/2008/11/screenwipe_gains_new_high.html


----------



## zoooo (Nov 19, 2008)

Britannia High is hilarious.


----------



## gosub (Nov 19, 2008)

fogbat said:


> Anyone else tempted to write to ofcom to complain about the end credits?



Thought about it, if you are going to be on the telly you could at least tuck your shirt in


----------



## exleper (Nov 19, 2008)

my mate has written a complaint and sent it to ofcom.  it invokes poe's law, i think it's brilliant.


> Last night, in a moment of rare experimentation I chanced upon a particularly offensive credit sequence that wantonly assaulted its viewers with the sight of a rather portly man's sordid dancing accompanied by the blowing of his tongue and the gesticulation of his hands that implied that us, the viewer,were to "eff off", if you will forgive my language. I then proceeded to do some research. After watching an episode, I found my suspicions were correct- a veritable moral vacuum. The program is said nicompoop, Charlie, a thoroughly ugly man, lambasting society's greatest, our celebrities, with no rhyme or reason. Listen to a description of Jade goody and her husband, " A couple so coarse that they'd lower the tone at a farmyard, inter-species gangbang"- such language is enough to make a man faint. The more episodes I watched, the more I realised that this show was indicative with everything that has gone wrong with our society; flippant, callous and utterly without merit. In my day the BBC would have never funded such drivel- is this where my licensing fees goes? to peddle filth, smut, and poor diction? It is enough to make a man want to move to France- well, perhaps that was an exaggeration, but this will surely depict how wild I am with rage.
> Thank you, and good day. You are a fine institution. I wish I could say the same of the BBC.


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 19, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Britannia High is hilarious.



Yes unintentionally hilarious


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 19, 2008)

It was great.

A lot of the outdoor stuff like those ex-employees living on the streets are filmed just by my house too.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 19, 2008)

Loved it


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 19, 2008)

Loved it but could do without the Liza Tarbick bit and the poem. 

It's too short as it is without random features, I want all Charlie.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 19, 2008)

I bet you do.



Gingerman said:


> Yes unintentionally hilarious



Deffo.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Nov 19, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> Loved it but could do without the Liza Tarbick bit and the poem.



This^ X2.

Watched it last night in a nytol induced stupor - much better watching it sober.  Screenburn is rarely this good these days....


----------



## treefrog (Nov 19, 2008)

Was brilliant. I made the mistake of having it on as background during a non-contact lesson at work (no kids in). Head of department wandered in at the toilet paper song...


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 19, 2008)

zoooo said:


> I bet you do.
> 
> 
> 
> .



you know me too well.

btw i reread that in a kenneth williams voice and it was .


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 25, 2008)

Brooker accidentally shown on QVC:
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=vPKRs3LF88M


----------



## dweller (Nov 25, 2008)

just watched this on iplayer, very very good. 
I don't really enjoy his guardian articles but screenwipe is a scream.
 hope he keeps the quality level up.


----------



## rollinder (Nov 25, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> Brooker accidentally shown on QVC:
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=vPKRs3LF88M


----------



## Santino (Nov 26, 2008)

I laughed like an idiot all the way through last night's episode.


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 26, 2008)

Alex B said:


> I laughed like an idiot all the way through last night's episode.


it was good wasnt it
i watched it with a friend who hadnt seen it before, and works in sound for tv and film, so meets a lot of the types brooker banged on about.


----------



## Griff (Nov 26, 2008)

The wanking over the nipple ad and climaxing over Michael Winner made me laugh very loudly.


----------



## Santino (Nov 26, 2008)

Griff said:


> The wanking over the nipple ad and climaxing over Michael Winner made me laugh very loudly.


Resonate with you, did it?


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Nov 27, 2008)

Alex B said:


> Resonate with you, did it?



We've all been there. 

Brillant show. Best TV I've seen in ages.


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 27, 2008)

Those Werthers Originals ads were always a bit


----------



## dweller (Nov 27, 2008)

this episode on advertising didn't do it for me . weak .


----------



## Maggot (Nov 27, 2008)

dweller said:


> this episode on advertising didn't do it for me . weak .


 You're hard to please, it was spot on.


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 27, 2008)

Maggot said:


> You're hard to please, it was spot on.


Yep ya can never get enough adbashing.


----------



## treefrog (Nov 27, 2008)

Credits are just rolling now. It's of great win.


----------



## Augie March (Nov 30, 2008)

I watched the last episode again the other night and now I can't get that bloody Peugeot 305 jingle out of my head!


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 30, 2008)

he aint lost it


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Another great episode from Mr. Brooker!


----------



## fogbat (Nov 30, 2008)

Bah - can't get iplayer working on this laptop


----------



## Santino (Nov 30, 2008)

I watch every episode twice.


----------



## panpete (Nov 30, 2008)

Theres a java applet of a dog what licks your screen


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 2, 2008)

30 minutes


----------



## Sadken (Dec 2, 2008)

Can you watch bbc4 online?  I only ask cos I can't be fucked to get out of bed to go and watch it.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Dec 2, 2008)

B0B2oo9 said:


> 30 minutes



10 now!


----------



## Sadken (Dec 2, 2008)

For fuck's sake, Jon of arc, what the FUCK do you think you're doing pushing my motherfucking question of that last page?  Huh, you fuck?!  Was it worth it, jon of arc?  Was it really fucking worth it?  I hope it was, of arc.  I just hope for your sake it was.  10 minutes indeed.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 2, 2008)

You can wait an watch it on iPlayer


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 2, 2008)

it's boring tho


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 2, 2008)

and it's on for another 30 mins


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 2, 2008)

B0B2oo9 said:


> it's boring tho



No, you're just stupid.


----------



## mrsfran (Dec 2, 2008)

Come on Charlie, I don't want to watch a load of writers talking bollocks about themselves, I want to watch you ripping the piss out of them


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 2, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> No, you're just stupid.



I'm made of rubber, you are made of glue, what ever you say bounces of me and sticks to you !


----------



## Kanda (Dec 2, 2008)

This is boring. Not what it's usually like???


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 2, 2008)

missfran said:


> Come on Charlie, I don't want to watch a load of writers talking bollocks about themselves, I want to watch you ripping the piss out of them



I'm finding it quite interesting, but it's not realy a Brooker programme is it?


----------



## mrsfran (Dec 2, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> I'm finding it quite interesting, but it's not realy a Brooker programme is it?



Yeah, it's not screenwipe.


----------



## Looby (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm quite enjoying it, I find writers fascinating and wish I had that particular talent (or any talent tbf  ).


----------



## Kanda (Dec 2, 2008)

missfran said:


> Yeah, it's not screenwipe.



^^this


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 2, 2008)

yeah stupid


----------



## mrsfran (Dec 2, 2008)

I don't like change


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 2, 2008)

im setting fire to my TV right now !!!!


----------



## Iguana (Dec 2, 2008)

It was interesting at first, but it's going on much too long.  And it's not even slightly screenwipe-y.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm afraid I turned it off five minutes before the end as a sort of meaningless and pointless protest. Absolute bollocks. If I want the South Bank Show, I'll bother to tune ITV into my tellybox.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 2, 2008)

It wasn't boring, it was a Special! Not a normal Screenwipe.

But yes, probably only interesting for people who want to be in the business.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Dec 2, 2008)

zoooo said:


> It wasn't boring, it was a Special! Not a normal Screenwipe.
> 
> But yes, probably only interesting for people who want to be in the business.



It wasn't a Screenwipe AT ALL. It was an entirely different programme presented by Charlie Brooker. If I tune in to the Weakest Link and get a lecture on flower arranging, it's a different show, not a 'special.'


----------



## zoooo (Dec 2, 2008)

Fair point.


----------



## Riklet (Dec 3, 2008)

Judging from his Graun collums, he's both a wee bit knackered and stressed, and I would assume this Special was a combination of that, and a desire to save a bit of dosh for future stuff.

No it wasn't particularly funny, and no it wasn't "normal" Screenwipe, but watching it earlier I found it both interesting and inspiring, so hey.  It wasn't a waste of time for me, but yeh, hardly a good intro to Brookerlulz... best head to youtube!


----------



## Diamond (Dec 3, 2008)

Fascinating stuff. And Russel T Davies at the end was spot on. If you fancy yourself a writer then stop telling people you are and actually fucking write. Talking of which....


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Dec 3, 2008)

That were a bit dull.  i tried to get into it.  But bah.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Dec 3, 2008)

Kanda said:


> ^^this



^^^ this 

To be fair CB is a decent interviewer and there were some interesting bit, but I choon in to watch him self-righteously yell at the TV not enter into reasonable dialogue with its script writers  He's going to get a bollocking on CIF.


----------



## big eejit (Dec 3, 2008)

I thought it was really interesting. The prog's about how tele works and I thought it was fascinating to see how the different writers worked. Thought those two who wrote Peep Show seemed well out of their depth compared to others. And they knew it.


----------



## 8den (Dec 3, 2008)

Jeff Robinson said:


> ^^^ this
> 
> To be fair CB is a decent interviewer and there were some interesting bit, but I choon in to watch him self-righteously yell at the TV not enter into reasonable dialogue with its script writers  He's going to get a bollocking on CIF.



I just thought it was overdone, and hearing how Graham Linehan has to work to an outline, and then how Russel T Davis just wings it wasn't insight. Shock fucking horror writers in different working method shocker!

It went on too long, at around the half hour mark, I thought it had run over, because it really felt like I'd been watching this too long. 

It was no surprise to discover that the write of hustle gets to the about the forty minute mark and then tries to figure out how the con was done, it's always seem to me thats the way it was written. 

And yeah you wanted Charlie to be a bit more thumpingly honest and upfront and ask questions like "Russell if you can pull off great once off episodes  of Doctor Who, why the fuck do your series finales rely on massive Deus Ex Machina hopelessly contrived endings?


----------



## corporate whore (Dec 3, 2008)

Last night's SW would have worked better on the radio. Some bits were interesting - it reminded me I used to know a girl whose Dad wrote gags for Hale & Pace. She was lovely. He wasn't funny.


----------



## andy2002 (Dec 3, 2008)

I thought it was fascinating - probably the most enjoyable bit of telly Brooker's ever been involved in. Rest assured, though, I'm sure next week he'll be back to playing adverts from the 80s and then saying "cunt" after them. Hilarious!


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Dec 3, 2008)

Sadken said:


> For fuck's sake, Jon of arc, what the FUCK do you think you're doing pushing my motherfucking question of that last page?  Huh, you fuck?!  Was it worth it, jon of arc?  Was it really fucking worth it?  I hope it was, of arc.  I just hope for your sake it was.  10 minutes indeed.



looking back, it was actually 11 minutes, which i truly hope adds insult to injury....


----------



## treefrog (Dec 3, 2008)

stopped watching it. Not bad, but not of any interest to me...


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Dec 3, 2008)

fell asleep half way through in a nytol induced stupor.  But unlike other weeks, I won't be bothering to check it on I player.  

Diverting (sort of...), but hardly why I watch screenwipe....


----------



## Sadken (Dec 3, 2008)

Yeah, same.  Pretty interesting though.


----------



## Augie March (Dec 3, 2008)

I liked it. It's probably not all to everyone's tastes, but I've got a lot time to hear writers waffle on about writing processes. 

But hell, I like listening to DVD commentaries too, so I'm probably the perfect audience for this kind of show.


----------



## ovaltina (Dec 3, 2008)

Just watched it on iplayer and I thought it was very good indeed, and probably took a lot of work to put together - you've got six or seven big name writers taking their time out for fairly in depth interviews. Might be because I'm interested in writing and stuff though.


----------



## Chz (Dec 4, 2008)

Interesting, but not what I watch Screenwipe for. Should've been a one-off on its own.


----------



## 8den (Dec 4, 2008)

ovaltina said:


> Just watched it on iplayer and I thought it was very good indeed, and probably took a lot of work to put together



Actually it'd be a piece of piss to do compared to other screenwipes. Other Screenwipes, requires researchers to find old clips, copyright clearance, music cleareance outside broadcast. This is just a list of questions and a bunch of locations. 

To edit it, even easier. Transcript the interviews and do the edit pretty much on paper before you even arrive in the cutting room. Really is a piece of piss to do compared to other screenwipes.


----------



## elevendayempire (Dec 9, 2008)

This may actually be the best Screenwipe ever. How the hell did they convince Konnie Huq to do it?


----------



## Cid (Dec 9, 2008)

That was great!

<is in love with Konnie Huq>


----------



## joustmaster (Dec 9, 2008)

i really need to piss now


----------



## zoooo (Dec 9, 2008)

Konnie was great!


----------



## Cid (Dec 9, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Konnie was great!



Yeah, she did that really, really well.


----------



## elevendayempire (Dec 9, 2008)

Right up until the moment she appeared, I was thinking it'd be "my improbable friend" Aisleyne...


----------



## zoooo (Dec 9, 2008)

Haha. Me tooo.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Dec 9, 2008)

Gok Wangker got the treatment he deserved. The fallacy of post ideological individual empowerment exposed once again.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 10, 2008)

That was excellent.


----------



## Epona (Dec 10, 2008)

I really enjoyed that episode, I think there's a real problem with some telly shows trying to make out they are about female empowerment when really it's just another take on the tired old beauty show format, and there doesn't seem to be anything empowering about having a photo of a naked woman on a billboard or getting people in the street to say whether they think they'd "do her" or not.  The other half is a big fan of Gok having met him recently in John Lewis (the other half was buying buttons for his latest accessorising venture) but I am yet to be convinced


----------



## Awesome Wells (Dec 10, 2008)

That was...bizarre.

However that deconstrcution of Miss Naked Beauty was spot on, and how nasty it looked.


----------



## poului (Dec 10, 2008)

*rbfuygjb57tiy*

The sequence detailing how much he hated 'people' was Brooker at his finest.


----------



## mrsfran (Dec 10, 2008)

elevendayempire said:


> Right up until the moment she appeared, I was thinking it'd be "my improbable friend" Aisleyne...


 
We did too 

I enjoyed that episode. I actually love How To Look Good Naked and still do, but he was spot on about Miss Naked Beauty. Konnie Huq did herself proud too.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 10, 2008)

much lols. Gok was served.


----------



## Tank Girl (Dec 10, 2008)

I missed it last night and am intending to watch it on catch up later, but konnie huq is putting me off, is she in it very much?


----------



## mrsfran (Dec 10, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> I missed it last night and am intending to watch it on catch up later, but konnie huq is putting me off, is she in it very much?


 
Trust me, it's not what you expect.


----------



## Tank Girl (Dec 10, 2008)

but I hate her voice


----------



## foo (Dec 10, 2008)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Gok Wangker got the treatment he deserved. The fallacy of post ideological individual empowerment exposed once again.



yup.

i saw a woman with a t-shirt with "Fuk Gok" on it. 

i want.


----------



## Augie March (Dec 10, 2008)

The finale actually made me do a proper belly laugh. I'm not sure if I can hear that Elbow song again, without picturing a bunch of blokes pissing in a field in front of Konnie Huq.


----------



## fogbat (Dec 10, 2008)

Augie March said:


> The finale actually made me do a proper belly laugh. I'm not sure if I can hear that Elbow song again, without picturing a bunch of blokes pissing in a field in front of Konnie Huq.



Pissing in the wind 

I loved Charlie's comments at the end, too. Sounding vaguely triumphant as long as you didn't actually listen to the words.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 10, 2008)

fogbat said:


> Pissing in the wind
> 
> I loved Charlie's comments at the end, too. Sounding vaguely triumphant as long as you didn't actually listen to the words.



'pissing right in your eyes, cause that's what these programs do'


----------



## Cid (Dec 10, 2008)

I still can't get over the use of Konnie Huq; a true masterstroke.


----------



## elevendayempire (Dec 10, 2008)

Cid said:


> I still can't get over the use of Konnie Huq; a true masterstroke.


If I ever met her, I'd shake her hand. But it'd probably be covered in piss.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 10, 2008)

What the fuck is so empowering about getting your kit off?That Dawn Porter naked prog was a swizz anyway,she never did get full frontal


----------



## dodgepot (Dec 10, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> but I hate her voice



so do i, but she was actually alright.

did anyone get the proper name of shycock, btw? i'm in the 7%


----------



## Maggot (Dec 10, 2008)

Last night's episode was hilarious.  Best one yet.


----------



## fogbat (Dec 10, 2008)

I've been sending letters to Konnie Huq for _years_ asking for a piss video. All I've received are lawyers' letters.

But Charlie Brooker just has to snap his fingers and she comes running along, pissing everywhere


----------



## Maggot (Dec 10, 2008)

fogbat said:


> I've been sending letters to Konnie Huq for _years_ asking for a piss video. All I've received are lawyers' letters.
> 
> But Charlie Brooker just has to snap his fingers and she comes running along, pissing everywhere


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 10, 2008)

awesome, just watched it


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Dec 10, 2008)

Gingerman said:


> What the fuck is so empowering about getting your kit off?That Dawn Porter naked prog was a swizz anyway,she never did get full frontal



She never got anything. I go to work wearing less than she had on


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Dec 11, 2008)

The show has also whipped me up into a demagogic rage against Gok’s lackey – you know that dozy, stupid make-upped heifer from that shit pop group with the face that looks like a sperm that just kept on going (she makes people feel shit about how they look whilst pretending she’s doing the opposite so fuck her). Somebody please post a photo of her with an insulting caption underneath!


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 11, 2008)

Jeff Robinson said:


> The show has also whipped me up into a demagogic rage against Gok’s lackey – you know that dozy, stupid make-upped heifer from that shit pop group with the face that looks like a sperm that just kept on going (she makes people feel shit about how they look whilst pretending she’s doing the opposite so fuck her). Somebody please post a photo of her with an insulting caption underneath!



you mean myleen klass?

she has an astronomy degree y'know


----------



## g force (Dec 11, 2008)

She was also in Hear'Say...what's your point caller?


----------



## Belushi (Dec 11, 2008)

I love Myleen


----------



## ovaltina (Dec 11, 2008)

poului said:


> The sequence detailing how much he hated 'people' was Brooker at his finest.



That bit was brilliant.


----------



## Kanda (Dec 11, 2008)

Jeff Robinson said:


> The show has also whipped me up into a demagogic rage against Gok’s lackey – you know that dozy, stupid make-upped heifer from that shit pop group with the face that looks like a sperm that just kept on going (she makes people feel shit about how they look whilst pretending she’s doing the opposite so fuck her). Somebody please post a photo of her with an insulting caption underneath!



Eh?

As well as an Astronomy Degree, she's a classical pianist. In fact, it appears there is NOTHING Myleen can't do! 

To label her stupid is a bit short sighted when she probably has more talents than most


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Dec 11, 2008)

Kanda said:


> Eh?
> 
> As well as an Astronomy Degree, she's a classical pianist. In fact, it appears there is NOTHING Myleen can't do!
> 
> To label her stupid is a bit short sighted when she probably has more talents than most



On reflection that's true but I still hate her though. She could have used her in depth knowledge of Astronomy to pursue a different career (a trip to mars for example) rather than her totally shit contributions to music, television and culture.


----------



## elevendayempire (Dec 11, 2008)

Jeff Robinson said:


> On reflection that's true but I still hate her though. She could have used her in depth knowledge of Astronomy to pursue a different career (a trip to mars for example) rather than her totally shit contributions to music, television and culture.


That movie show she does on CNN is pretty good.


----------



## fen_boy (Dec 11, 2008)

and she supports Norwich City so she must be very intelligent indeed. (Myleen, I mean)


----------



## corporate whore (Dec 11, 2008)

"Pro-celebrity bikini-filler"


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Dec 11, 2008)

myleen klass is fit.  Charlie showed her up a bit on the Gok thing, but there are more hateable ppl out there.  Like Gok.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Dec 11, 2008)

Jon-of-arc said:


> myleen klass is fit.  Charlie showed her up a bit on the Gok thing, but there are more hateable ppl out there.  Like Gok.



If it was Gok who had the big doey eyes and nice tits that statement would be reversed though wouldn't it?


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Dec 11, 2008)

Jeff Robinson said:


> If it was Gok who had the big doey eyes and nice tits that statement would be reversed though wouldn't it?



possibly.  But I genuinely can't feel the same spite for klass as I do for wan.  She is essentially personalityness (at least when seen in public...).  He has "that voice"....


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 11, 2008)

Jon-of-arc said:


> possibly.  But I genuinely can't feel the same spite for klass as I do for wan. * She is essentially personalityness* (at least when seen in public...).  He has "that voice"....



just a pretty face?


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Dec 11, 2008)

Jon-of-arc said:


> possibly.  But I genuinely can't feel the same spite for klass as I do for wan.  She is essentially personalityness (at least when seen in public...).  He has "that voice"....



Homophobe.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Dec 11, 2008)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Homophobe.



is he gay?  I didnt know that.  I hate him no more or less for knowing though...

I pwn at political correctness!!!


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 11, 2008)

Jon-of-arc said:


> is he gay?  I didnt know that.  I hate him no more or less for knowing though...
> 
> I pwn at political correctness!!!



If he isn't all that tit feeling he dos is gonna get him into lotsa trouble


----------



## Brainaddict (Dec 11, 2008)

I said it in on the other thread but I'll say it again - the finale to episode 4 is one of the funniest, most inspired things I've ever seen on television - kudos to Charlie Brooker *and* Konnie Huq


----------



## dweller (Dec 11, 2008)

just watched episode 4 - excellent stuff


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 17, 2008)

I can't believe he commented on Lazy Town without going_ there._


----------



## electrogirl (Dec 17, 2008)

DotCommunist said:


> I can't believe he commented on Lazy Town without going_ there._



tbf i think the weirdest thread i ever saw on here was people coming out of the woodwork saying they get a boner for that girl.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 17, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> tbf i think the weirdest thread i ever saw on here was people coming out of the woodwork saying they get a boner for that girl.



yeah that thread was wrong. There were gifs I don't need in my cache iyswim


----------



## elevendayempire (Dec 17, 2008)

Jesus Christ, what was up with that Christian PBS show? Also, Noseybonk DO NOT WANT AAAAAAAAAGH.


----------



## Santino (Dec 17, 2008)

Google (or youtube) "noseybonk returns" if you're fed up with sleeping at night.


----------



## elevendayempire (Dec 17, 2008)

Alex B said:


> Google (or youtube) "noseybonk returns" if you're fed up with sleeping at night.


Oh, I've seen that. TBH, nothing quite matches the original for sheer creepiness - like that youtube clip where he's growing dildos in a greenhouse. Actually, I wonder if they got the chap who did Noseybonk Returns to do the "knifing and knifing and knifing and _knifing_" skit for Screenwipe.

And that Christian PBS show is what serial killers see in their head _all the time_.


----------



## exleper (Dec 17, 2008)

The Postgate tribute was reallly nicely done, Brooker can be quite articulate and thoughful when he wants to be.  Anyone know the nice ambient orchestral music playing over the background? It was lovely.


----------



## Santino (Dec 17, 2008)

elevendayempire said:


> Actually, I wonder if they got the chap who did Noseybonk Returns to do the "knifing and knifing and knifing and _knifing_" skit for Screenwipe.


I reckon so, the mask looked just the same.



exleper said:


> The Postgate tribute was reallly nicely done, Brooker can be quite articulate and thoughful when he wants to be.  Anyone know the nice ambient orchestral music playing over the background? It was lovely.


I liked the music too. I wish they would've ended on the Bagpuss going to sleep music though.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 17, 2008)

What I really liked about the part about the Christian PBS show, beyond its own insanity, the music from Halloween, was the increasing hysteria of Andy Nyman as he described it. He seemed to get more insane the more he talked about it.


----------



## Santino (Dec 17, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> What I really liked about the part about the Christian PBS show, beyond its own insanity, the music from Halloween, was the increasing hysteria of Andy Nyman as he described it. He seemed to get more insane the more he talked about it.


That made me LOL too. Every time he remembered a new aspect of it he seemed to have a mini panic attack.


----------



## elevendayempire (Dec 17, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> What I really liked about the part about the Christian PBS show, beyond its own insanity, the music from Halloween, was the increasing hysteria of Andy Nyman as he described it. He seemed to get more insane the more he talked about it.


I loved the bit when he was actually cracking up and couldn't finish the sentence - when he was talking about the guy "bringing the panda to life".


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 17, 2008)

elevendayempire said:


> I loved the bit when he was actually cracking up and couldn't finish the sentence - when he was talking about the guy "bringing the panda to life".


----------



## The Boy (Dec 17, 2008)

exleper said:


> The Postgate tribute was reallly nicely done, Brooker can be quite articulate and thoughful when he wants to be.  Anyone know the nice ambient orchestral music playing over the background? It was lovely.



Aphex Twin - goon gumpos 9or something to that effect anyway)


----------



## elevendayempire (Dec 17, 2008)

Alex B said:


> I reckon so, the mask looked just the same.


Yup, looks like it was him.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 17, 2008)

That Christian puppet prog something David Lynch woulda created,that Johnny Ball quiz show was a whole world of crapness


----------



## missjuliet (Dec 17, 2008)

Gingerman said:


> That Christian puppet prog something David Lynch woulda created,that Johnny Ball quiz show was a whole world of crapness



The awkward pauses....


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Dec 17, 2008)

It was a'ight.  Is this the last one in the series?


----------



## 8den (Dec 17, 2008)

Gingerman said:


> That Christian puppet prog something David Lynch woulda created,that Johnny Ball quiz show was a whole world of crapness



I loved the bit where the puppet's ear fell off mid shot, and it kept going. 

And that Oliver Postgate tribute was fucking ace.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Dec 17, 2008)

8den said:


> I loved the bit where the puppet's ear fell off mid shot, and it kept going.
> 
> And that Oliver Postgate tribute was fucking ace.



The christian thing was pretty weird, but hardly outstandingly worth of criticism.  same for the Ball show.  I think brooker is at his best when slating stuff I might actually see.

As for bagpuss etc, well I guess I can see brookers point (although I was never a childhood watcher of this bagpuss stuff, so the genius of it is kind of lost on me...) but really I watch him for the slaggings.

E2A, I did like the end music though, which postgate thing was that from?


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 18, 2008)

the end made me almost cry....


----------



## Augie March (Dec 18, 2008)

Mr Grey Spaceman!

Nyman's comment about how watching this show, is like watching the video from Ring, is terrifingly apt.


----------



## Augie March (Dec 18, 2008)

I love Christmas

The last 30 odd seconds of this clip made of all kinds of win.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 18, 2008)

The Boy said:


> Aphex Twin - goon gumpos 9or something to that effect anyway)



I'm not sure if it is this tune.

Goon Gumpas is a lively little skit of a track..this was much more melancholy deep strings.


----------



## The Boy (Dec 18, 2008)

skyscraper101 said:


> I'm not sure if it is this tune.
> 
> Goon Gumpas is a lively little skit of a track..this was much more melancholy deep strings.



Just checked on the LP and Goon Gumpas is track two.  Unless the mellow stringy bit is tagged onto the end of track one with a sizeable gap then....well...let's just say I'm confused.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 18, 2008)

The Boy said:


> Just checked on the LP and Goon Gumpas is track two.  Unless the mellow stringy bit is tagged onto the end of track one with a sizeable gap then....well...let's just say I'm confused.



hmmm.. me too then. I was just doing a cross comparison but only had youtube and my sky plus(ed) Screenwipe to go by.

It don't sound like any of the versions on youtube is all.


----------



## foo (Dec 18, 2008)

elevendayempire said:


> Jesus Christ, what was up with that Christian PBS show? Also, Noseybonk DO NOT WANT AAAAAAAAAGH.



i didn't like Noseybonk.  creeped me out. i don't remember him on telly though, thank fuck. 

Johnny's Ball Games embodied everything that was awkward and beige about the 70s  

i think i quite fancy Brooker but i bet he's a right awkward sod himself.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 18, 2008)

Yo Gabba Gabba looks like the nuts though! 

How cool was that bit with the japanese looking band? 1,2,3,4,5,6!! 1,2,3,4,5,6!!! fucking ace!


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 19, 2008)

Hes right abouy Lazytown, what a load a shit


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 19, 2008)

skyscraper101 said:


> Yo Gabba Gabba looks like the nuts though!
> 
> How cool was that bit with the japanese looking band? 1,2,3,4,5,6!! 1,2,3,4,5,6!!! fucking ace!



Yo Gabba Gabba is fucking well awesome.

It was created by the singer out of the Aquabats


----------



## fen_boy (Dec 19, 2008)

Yo Gabba Gabba, 1,2,3,4,5,6


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 19, 2008)

PS, that 1,2,3,4,5,6 song is by Cornelius.


----------



## 8den (Dec 19, 2008)

foo said:


> Johnny's Ball Games embodied everything that was awkward and beige about the 70s



I suspect theres a badly worn out VHS of Johnny Ball Games sitting in Steve Coogans archive somewhere.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 19, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Yo Gabba Gabba is fucking well awesome.
> 
> It was created by the singer out of the Aquabats



I became a little obsessed by it last night and ended up downloading all of season 1 and an album of the songs 

That Japanese band was Cornelius too! Extra cool points!


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Dec 19, 2008)

Look up Elijah Wood's guest appearance


----------



## Augie March (Dec 26, 2008)

Anyone who bemoaned the fact that Brooker didn't do enough of his usual sofa-sitting telly show dissection this series, will be happy with the 2008 review show because it's half an hour of him doing exactly that. I was loling all the way through it, especially at the bit where he imagined a crying foetus-face from X Factor was chasing him and running and running and running...


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 26, 2008)

barry shitpeas is the best talking head.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 26, 2008)

That was great.

But I especially loved the continuity ending.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 26, 2008)

Its repeated on Mon which is good cos i missed it


----------



## Riklet (Dec 26, 2008)

Yeh man that was ace! <3

Where's Charlie Brooker gone in regards to Grauniad-Mondays anyway? Is he being idle and on "holiday" or something again?


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Dec 26, 2008)

this series was a bit hit and miss, imo.  Felt the final was a bit mediocre, was bored to tears by the "writers special", could take or leave the kids one.  The others seemed a bit "brooker by numbers".  Although brooker by numbers beats the fuck out of most things.

Highlight was the pissing edition.  Even that wasn't a patch on these classics....

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=0b7mwTK564o

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=xwIeAkEnWlg&feature=related
(admittedly the brilliance of that has nothing to do with brooker...)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=4RsLY5b1GcI&feature=related
(the whole "apprentice pisstake" episode, though that clip is a "highlights")

and

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=59OJ17raqWw

Nothing hit quite as close this series.


----------



## Iguana (Dec 27, 2008)

The 2008 review was fantastic.  I laughed out loud most of the way through.  Especially the ending, but as I watched it on iPlayer I don't know if any continuity announcer talked over it or not.


----------



## Augie March (Dec 27, 2008)

They did.


----------



## Dravinian (Dec 27, 2008)

Charliee Brooker screaming Fuck Off into some pounces faces like something from the Come to Daddy video was just fucking hilarious and excellent.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Dec 27, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> barry shitpeas is the best talking head.



Innit. I loved his commentary on the Kerry Katona interview especially. Made a great follow up this Brooker article.


----------



## Voley (Jan 13, 2009)

I've been catching up with this on IPlayer recently and I'm really enjoying it. Lots of genuine LOL moments, some great sideswipes and some really good, incisive criticism, too.

And in the middle of all that, his obituary for Oliver Postgate was absolutely spot on and genuinely moving. 

Great programme.


----------



## El Jefe (Jan 19, 2009)

yeh, we've just got the kids telly one on terrestrial and his Postgate tribute was (much like the Guardian one) marvellous.

Now where do I get a copy of Junior Bible Lession Christian Science thingy?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 19, 2009)

On YouTube of course!
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=-PMoXHP4ko4


----------



## teuchter (Jan 19, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> Now where do I get a copy of Junior Bible Lession Christian Science thingy?



I was just going to ask the very same question.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 19, 2009)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=qsPwtJCuC-U&feature=related


----------



## El Jefe (Jan 20, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> On YouTube of course!
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=-PMoXHP4ko4



yeh, but I want a torrent


----------



## Sadken (Jan 20, 2009)

Jon-of-arc said:


> this series was a bit hit and miss, imo.  Felt the final was a bit mediocre, was bored to tears by the "writers special", could take or leave the kids one.  The others seemed a bit "brooker by numbers".  Although brooker by numbers beats the fuck out of most things.
> 
> Highlight was the pissing edition.  Even that wasn't a patch on these classics....
> 
> ...



Agreed.


----------



## rollinder (Jun 17, 2009)

I spent two hours of watching Screenwipe on BBC4 last night/this morning (cocks in advertising etc, writers interviews special, documentaries/Konnie Huq and shycock + childrens television episodes & a tiny bit about Tales of the riverbank at the end of the first show- think I caught part of that one on bbc2 at the time) 
 but good to finally see what you lot were all talking about. 

The writers special was unexpectedly fascinating, Konnie Huq pissing sequence was even better/madder than expected, the Childrens tv was even freakier/lovelier than I thought it would be - genuinely choked up during the Oliver Postgate tribute & the "we will fix it" mice song on the credits 

adverts was the weakest one I think.


----------



## strung out (Dec 21, 2009)

new screenwipe review of 2009 tomorrow night, bbc4, 10.30pm


----------



## El Sueno (Dec 21, 2009)

strung_out said:


> new screenwipe review of 2009 tomorrow night, bbc4, 10.30pm



Nice one for the heads-up, I'll be watching that


----------

